# Britain's got talent



## Steff

Hope everyone is looking forward to the new series tonight, after looking in the sun at some of this evenings contestants i cant wait.


----------



## Old Holborn

Sorry never watched it.


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> Sorry never watched it.



Loving your avatar Hol.


----------



## Old Holborn

Steff2010 said:


> Loving your avatar Hol.


 
Our colours clash


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> Our colours clash



sorted!


----------



## Steff

Hope the usual follewers will be around when this is on, helen lou northey donald lol x


----------



## Northerner

Yes, I should be watching


----------



## Donald

I do not normally watch  show all the way through,will watch to see if there is another Susan Boyle or Paul Potts. I wander what happened to the little girl that was on at the same time as Paul Potts.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> I do not normally watch  show all the way through,will watch to see if there is another Susan Boyle or Paul Potts. I wander what happened to the little girl that was on at the same time as Paul Potts.



i know never heard of again was she .


----------



## Donald

I think if her voice does not change too much in the coming years (I'm sure you what i mean) as she gets older she will reappear at some point in the future.


----------



## cocacola

Donald said:


> I wander what happened to the little girl that was on at the same time as Paul Potts.


Do you mean Connie Talbot? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MndLRdPsuJE&feature=related
Connie has released an album and has her own website http://www.connietalbot.com/


----------



## Steff

cheers cola that was her , wow she sounds great still


----------



## HelenP

I expect I'll be watching, even though I hate the early rounds on all these kind of shows, although I AM addicted to the shows themselves, lol.  Personally, I can't STAND the child acts, I think there should be a seperate category for them, and also I hate when they put through the really old folk, they're obviously not gonna get into the final, it's a waste of time.  Harsh, I know.  I watch ONLY to see the genuinely talented come through, and follow them through to the end.

And don't get me started on animal acts................. 

xx
PS won't be able to watch from the beginning today as am starting work at 8, but should be comfortably seated in front of the TV for about 8.15 !!


----------



## cocacola

Steff2010 said:


> cheers cola that was her , wow she sounds great still


She has teeth too now 
I will be watching tonight. Hope no one starts stripping off 
ITV 1 at 8pm.


----------



## Donald

Connie still sounds great but still I hope she still has a bit of fun as a kid also her school work


----------



## bev

This is the trashiest thing on tv - full of wannabees and talentless oddballs. I shall be tuning in at 8pm on the dot - love it!Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> This is the trashiest thing on tv - full of wannabees and talentless oddballs. I shall be tuning in at 8pm on the dot - love it!Bev



There's a rumour going round that you're doing a Kate Bush impression this season Bev - good for you! I'll vote for you if you're any good!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> There's a rumour going round that you're doing a Kate Bush impression this season Bev - good for you! I'll vote for you if you're any good!



Northey - I did ask the producers if it would be ok to do a KB number - but they said due to health and safety they couldnt allow it as the stage isnt big enough for the ears......... It will also be nice to see you in your cheerleaders outfit Northey!Bev


----------



## Steff

is louis walsh a judge?


----------



## Steff

what a great start, a talent for waving around some tinsle, and i had great hopes for the sisters


----------



## Northerner

A parrot that won't eat mashed potato? FGS!


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Northey - I did ask the producers if it would be ok to do a KB number - but they said due to health and safety they couldnt allow it as the stage isnt big enough for the ears......... It will also be nice to see you in your cheerleaders outfit Northey!Bev



Wait till you see my toe touch/back handspring, standing tuck and liberty lift!


----------



## Donald

Good grief what a start


----------



## Northerner

That cruise ship guy is scary!


----------



## Steff

wow Tobias rox, that was brilliant.


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> A parrot that won't eat mashed potato? FGS!



Who would have thought a parrot would refuse mashed potato......it just doenst make sense.Bev


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Wait till you see my toe touch/back handspring, standing tuck and liberty lift!



Sorry Northey.........but thats just a little bit weard.......and a lot scary!Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Sorry Northey.........but thats just a little bit weard.......and a lot scary!Bev



A lot less scary than what you're watching at the moment!


----------



## Northerner

Lena Zavoroni of the 2010s!


----------



## Steff

wow that higgenbottom girl was amazing and i would never of expected a 10 yr old to sing a dam vera lynn number.


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Lena Zavoroni of the 2010s!



Yes - but she needs to lose the makeup and the high heels - she is only 10 for heavens sake - but great voice and lovely little girl.Bev


----------



## Northerner

That dog was BRILLIANT!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That dog was BRILLIANT!



i was in tears that dog is the star of the snow , also i lol'ed when simon came in .


----------



## Northerner

Gross! Should never have been allowed on stage  (the burper)


----------



## Steff

those parents have ruined that boys chances, what has happened there is the parents have pushed him into agreeing to let them join in, but they made him look bad.


thank god he got second chance, i bet he will be brill alone


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> those parents have ruined that boys chances, what has happened there is the parents have pushed him into agreeing to let them join in, but they made him look bad.
> 
> 
> thank god he got second chance, i bet he will be brill alone



Totally agree Steff - if the judges hadn't already known how good he is the act would never have got through, they were dire! 

Not long to go now to my cheerleading act - keep watching!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Totally agree Steff - if the judges hadn't already known how good he is the act would never have got through, they were dire!
> 
> Not long to go now to my cheerleading act - keep watching!



Waiting with baited breath Northey....are you wearing the pink or yellow?...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Totally agree Steff - if the judges hadn't already known how good he is the act would never have got through, they were dire!
> 
> Not long to go now to my cheerleading act - keep watching!



o.h suddently starting watching show now, i wonder why.


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Waiting with baited breath Northey....are you wearing the pink or yellow?...



The yellow, silly!


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> o.h suddently starting watching show now, i wonder why.



He might not let you go to London if he sees my act!


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> wow that higgenbottom girl was amazing and i would never of expected a 10 yr old to sing a dam vera lynn number.



Magic



Northerner said:


> Gross! Should never have been allowed on stage  (the burper)



waste of space



Steff2010 said:


> those parents have ruined that boys chances, what has happened there is the parents have pushed him into agreeing to let them join in, but they made him look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> thank god he got second chance, i bet he will be brill alone



did well thet seem to love him well done that lad


----------



## Northerner

Kudos to Kieron


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> He might not let you go to London if he sees my act!



lololol end of the show now..........boo lol


----------



## Northerner

Gah! My cheerleading act got pulled! Gutted!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Gah! My cheerleading act got pulled! Gutted!



I, for one am gunna complain - this is just discrimination in my book - whats so wrong about KB's ex prancing about on stage using her ears as fans?


----------



## Northerner

Oi! What's the 'ex' all about?


----------



## Catwoman76

Steff2010 said:


> Hope everyone is looking forward to the new series tonight, after looking in the sun at some of this evenings contestants i cant wait.


I watched it with my daughter, the performing dog chandie was brilliant( I love animals) sheena


----------



## sophieee

sheena76 said:


> I watched it with my daughter, the performing dog chandie was brilliant( I love animals) sheena



I agree!!  Don't think it was fair to say she was the most talented dog though.. I thought Kate and Gin were better :/ x


----------



## Steff

sophieee said:


> I agree!!  Don't think it was fair to say she was the most talented dog though.. I thought Kate and Gin were better :/ x



did someone say she was the most talented dog on the show then?


----------



## sophieee

Steff2010 said:


> did someone say she was the most talented dog on the show then?



I'm sure Louis or Piers did.. something like that anyway


----------



## Steff

sophieee said:


> I'm sure Louis or Piers did.. something like that anyway



ahh yes louis did


----------



## cocacola

Can't say I saw anything outstanding tonight. Certainly didn't see any winners.


----------



## Steff

cocacola said:


> Can't say I saw anything outstanding tonight. Certainly didn't see any winners.



did you not think much of that dog then or the dancer guy Tobias?


----------



## HelenP

I got a bit bored with it and was flicking in and out of it, but was REALLY impressed with the young dancing guy with the back-to-front hoodie on.  

The Vera Lynn girl had a good voice but I just don't like young kids singing really old fashioned songs, it just says 'pushy parents' to me.

Liked the drummer boy, but that may be because my son is a drummer!

That's it, out of an hour and a half's telly.  Disappointing.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Shame they cut Northey's audition, but I believe there is a sneaky shot of him in rehearsal...........







xx


----------



## Northerner

Erm, thanks Helen! See, you non-believers!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Shame they cut Northey's audition, but I believe there is a sneaky shot of him in rehearsal...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



What a cracking piccy Helen, ill know to watch out for Northey next weekend now,he'll stand out.


----------



## bev

HelenP said:


> Shame they cut Northey's audition, but I believe there is a sneaky shot of him in rehearsal...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



Nice pose Northey! I suppose your used to holding your arms out when you hug KB - she needs a wide berth to get around those ears.....Bev


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> What a cracking piccy Helen, ill know to watch out for Northey next weekend now,he'll stand out.



Yeah, hope he brings his pompoms! 

xx


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> That dog was BRILLIANT!



I loved that dog Soooooooooo cute


----------



## Steff

The show on itv2 is sooo boring lol, called britains got more talent it was really dire im so pleased they have a sister show in itv2


----------



## Northerner

Anyone watching tonight?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Anyone watching tonight?



Im in bed watching of course .


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Im in bed watching of course .



Steffie! Are you on the show tonight? I see it's from the Toon!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Steffie! Are you on the show tonight? I see it's from the Toon!



I was just on the flute .


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> I was just on the flute .



Don't give up the day job!


----------



## Northerner

I hate boy bands, but they were pretty good!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Don't give up the day job!



Boyband are ok for there age.


----------



## Northerner

That young lassie has a beautiful voice


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That young lassie has a beautiful voice



She was fab, I dont think to much to the guy with the dosgy nose, very unexpected mind you.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> She was fab, I dont think to much to the guy with the dosgy nose, very unexpected mind you.



Turned my stomach!


----------



## Sugarbum

That young girl was lovely! What an angel!


----------



## Sugarbum

HelenP said:


> Shame they cut Northey's audition, but I believe there is a sneaky shot of him in rehearsal...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



Cant believe Ive only just seen this! Good one Helen! My insides nearly just fell out!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Cant believe Ive only just seen this! Good one Helen! My insides nearly just fell out!



All that ice cream all over the floor huh what a waste.


----------



## smile4loubie

Anyone remember David Churcher from this year... "Angels angels everywhere, one on my shoulder, one in my hair"?


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> Anyone remember David Churcher from this year... "Angels angels everywhere, one on my shoulder, one in my hair"?



Can't say it rings a bell, but I have missed some of it this year. Was he good or terrible?


----------



## smile4loubie

He is a nasty horrible man. Hes creeeepy and rude. Especially to his dad!!! He lives in my area.


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> He is a nasty horrible man. Hes creeeepy and rude. Especially to his dad!!! He lives in my area.



Won't be getting my vote!


----------



## smile4loubie

I dont think he got through. He threw a snooker ball at his old dad!!


----------



## HelenP

Sounds like a right charmer!!

Can't believe I sat through an hour of this, and saw one decent act, the 14year old girl whose name escapes me.

Can't wait for the auditions to finish, so we just get to see the decent acts battling it out.  

The young boys were pretty good, although I agree with Simon, a bit dated.  However, I've sat through enough concerts at my sons' school to know that, compared with other 14 year olds I've witnessed, they had pretty good voices, and their harmonies were well rehearsed.  Bit of tweaking and updating, and a little maturing, and they'll be okay, I reckon.

xx


----------



## Steff

Hiya Helen i totally agree, the first act a.k.a the dancers were nothing special and the boyband had maybe one good singer the blonde nipper, other then that the 14 yr old stood out a mile, it seems as usual we see 5 secs of the really good ones and the bad we have to suffer 5 minutes of


----------



## Northerner

Chippendoubles were good! Shame they can only do that once though...


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Chippendoubles were good! Shame they can only do that once though...



They were I loved the simon cowel at the end


----------



## HelenP

Yeah, they really made me laugh, especially as I was expecting a middle aged overweight men's strip act!!  True though, now the 'surprise' has been blown, they'll just be a bunch of lookeelikees.

xx


----------



## Emmal31

I don't like the samurai sword guy! scary!!


----------



## HelenP

^^ The last half a minute or so was 'exciting' but the lead up was tedious

xx


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I don't like the samurai sword guy! scary!!



Very skilful, but I'm not keen on acts where someone could get seriously hurt


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Very skilful, but I'm not keen on acts where someone could get seriously hurt



No me neither


----------



## HelenP

I hope this dance act comes back and drops the singers !

xx


----------



## Steff

maybe she shud just dance , i also was behind the cushion wen he was chopping cucumbers


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I hope this dance act comes back and drops the singers !
> 
> xx



It was like they completely lost it - surely no-one told that girl she could sing? Mind you she was a head taller than most of them, so perhaps they didn't want to upset her! Smacked a bit too much of Diversity too.


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> It was like they completely lost it - surely no-one told that girl she could sing? Mind you she was a head taller than most of them, so perhaps they didn't want to upset her! Smacked a bit too much of Diversity too.



Yeah I agree. Maybe they should have just stuck to dancing


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It was like they completely lost it - surely no-one told that girl she could sing? Mind you she was a head taller than most of them, so perhaps they didn't want to upset her! Smacked a bit too much of Diversity too.



lol northey you must of heard me i said to OH when they came out its diversity take 2


----------



## HelenP

But I LURRRRV any dance group in the stylee of Diversity.  

xx


----------



## Northerner

Othelio - they MUST be joking!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Reckon me and Oh are guna apply next year me on the spoons and him on the accordion we have more chance then that othelio


----------



## Emmal31

Steff2010 said:


> Reckon me and Oh are guna apply next yeat me on the spoons and him on the accordion we have more chance then that othelio



You should go for it


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear at Mr. and Mrs. Deluded!!  

And I HATE when Piers and Amanda put rubbish acts through just to spite Simon.  I'll be SO cross if they do get to the final, and take a precious place that someone with ACtual talent could've had!

xx


----------



## Emmal31

I love clever dogs


----------



## Emmal31

HelenP said:


> Oh dear at Mr. and Mrs. Deluded!!
> 
> And I HATE when Piers and Amanda put rubbish acts through just to spite Simon.  I'll be SO cross if they do get to the final, and take a precious place that someone with ACtual talent could've had!
> 
> xx



I doubt they'll get through, like you said it's just to p**s off simon x


----------



## Emmal31

Any excuse to eat chocolate  It's making me hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Steff

that guy is back, what a great act to practice, you get to eat ferroro roches and after eights till you can best a record yipppeee


----------



## HelenP

THAT's the act I'll be back with next year!!

That guy has to be the slowest eater in the world, what a twit!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> THAT's the act I'll be back with next year!!
> 
> That guy has to be the slowest eater in the world, what a twit!
> 
> xx



lol and good old ant beating him again.


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> lol and good old ant beating him again.



My 3 year old grandson could beat him!

xx


----------



## Northerner

That old dear was brilliant! What a wonderful voice!


----------



## Steff

WOW that was fab by good ol janie, what a voice she can hardly walk but she can knock out a good tune.


----------



## HelenP

Contraversial view here - yes to all the above, but personally I was not entertained by that performance

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Contraversial view here - yes to all the above, but personally I was not entertained by that performance
> 
> xx



some people are never satisfied.

perfect act to be viewed by the queen.


----------



## HelenP

HelenP said:


> Contraversial view here - yes to all the above, but personally I was not entertained by that performance
> 
> xx





Steff2010 said:


> some people are never satisfied.



I know what I like, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I know what I like, lol.
> 
> xx



Not the impact of Susan Boyle, remarkable chiefly because of her age, but I was pleasantly surprised by how good she was 

Going back to that nutter eating after eights 'I only put 5 out'!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Steff

Good job you were not on the judging panel then helen


----------



## xxlou_lxx

the wee old woman was good  made me smile


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Not the impact of Susan Boyle, remarkable chiefly because of her age, but I was pleasantly surprised by how good she was
> 
> Going back to that nutter eating after eights 'I only put 5 out'!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!




ROTFLMAO.......I am disappointed in you Northey - surely this is text talk? I thought it was banned.......Bev


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> ROTFLMAO.......I am disappointed in you Northey - surely this is text talk? I thought it was banned.......Bev



thank you Bev i had a telling off from admin for this, naughty northerner


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> ROTFLMAO.......I am disappointed in you Northey - surely this is text talk? I thought it was banned.......Bev



Tut! It's a Yorkshire word bev! You're from the wrong side of the Pennines, so probably couldn't pronounce it...


----------



## Annimay

Northerner said:


> Tut! It's a Yorkshire word bev! You're from the wrong side of the Pennines, so probably couldn't pronounce it...



Err.. no, I don't think it's a Yorkshire word!  Not from round here anyway.

But I thought Janie was good anyway.... she chose a good song for her voice.


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> Err.. no, I don't think it's a Yorkshire word!  Not from round here anyway.
> 
> But I thought Janie was good anyway.... she chose a good song for her voice.



Ah! You're on the wrong side of Bailiff Bridge...


----------



## Steff

Hope you all watching tonight .


----------



## Northerner

Utter rubbish so far!


----------



## Steff

thank goodness for the young lad from london. as usual we see all the rubbish ones life stories and the good ones we see a tiny glimpse grr.


----------



## Northerner

What's really annoying is getting glimpses of good acts and long sections of cr*p!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What's really annoying is getting glimpses of good acts and long sections of cr*p!



exactly.Wow to the last 2 young lads twist and pulse was not expecting them to be good.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> exactly.Wow to the last 2 young lads twist and pulse was not expecting them to be good.



I was ready to switch over!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I was ready to switch over!



lol was you impressed by the end ?

Just getting ready for this guy who has 2 faces lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> lol was you impressed by the end ?
> 
> Just getting ready for this guy who has 2 faces lol



Yes, they were good! Bloke with 2faces was rubbish!


----------



## Steff

another dance crew


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> another dance crew



Yawn!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yawn!!!!!



this last 10 mins will be spent on 1 act always is


HelenP just txt she is working but still think she is watching it lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> this last 10 mins will be spent on 1 act always is
> 
> 
> HelenP just txt she is working but still think she is watching it lol



You weren't wrong!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You weren't wrong!



OH and son loved that last guy lol.

Well next week it is on sunday at 8 so neither son or OH will see next weeks lol.


----------



## HelenP

Yes, I was watching!  I know I texted you that I thought there were some good acts on tonight, but I can only remember a couple now!!

The young singer, nice face adn lovely voice, but horrid undies!

The two young lads with the jerky dance routine - Twist and Pulse - brilliant, and amusing too, I love when you can tell that people are really dedicated, and put in hours and hours of practise to get their routine down pat.

The guy who did the impressions - absolutely loved his quickfire cartoon voices.

Oh yeah - the girl who did the acrobatics on a long roll of fabric, breathtaking.

Is it nearly time for the 'proper' shows, with only the good acts, yet?  I can't STAND much more of all the rubbish acts they show us!

xx


----------



## Northerner

No BGT tonight! Just rubbish football!


----------



## Steff

yup known since last weekend, didnt realise it would be because a footy match is on of which niether side are british.


----------



## HelenP

I spose it was scheduled on the offchance that a UK team might be in the final...

Sat. night wasn't the same without a bit of BGT though!!  

xx


----------



## Steff

gutted i miss out on lewis tonigth


----------



## Northerner

MJs were pretty good, bit of a one trick pony though...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> MJs were pretty good, bit of a one trick pony though...



yeah i was very bored after 2 spins lol


----------



## Steff

Once again all the good ones are squashed into a tiny segment


----------



## Steff

*covers eyes and ears* , stick to cleaning honey


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> *covers eyes and ears* , stick to cleaning honey



Scary lady!


----------



## HelenP

Can't help loving the dance acts!

Can't take much more of the crud, pleeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaase can the 'proper' shows start soon !!

xx


----------



## Steff

Well best of the night for me was the little guy at the end and the doorman


----------



## HelenP

LOVED the singing doorman - with a little vocal coaching he could be brilliant.  The little feller - hmmm, yeah, he was good but Simon's right, being a boy soprano is a short-lived gift.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Well now we know who's through - some good, some shockers.  HATE the silly novelty acts they put through 

I'm probably alone in that I could watch street dancing acts all day and never get bored, so I don't mind HOW many of those get through!

Looking forward to the 'live' shows through the week.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Olivia was flawless! Wow!


----------



## Northerner

What's this nonsense about chopping kindling? Unfair on some of the more talented people who got passed over for this.


----------



## aymes

Why am I watching some guy chop wood?


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> What's this nonsense about chopping kindling? *Unfair on some of the more talented people who got passed over for this*.



That's exACTly what I always think about these daft novelty acts, they really get on my pip!!  How come HE made it into the finals then, when the blindfolded samurai sword guy didn't? 

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

That bendy dancing bloke was amazing!


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> That's exACTly what I always think about these daft novelty acts, they really get on my pip!!  How come HE made it into the finals then, when the blindfolded samurai sword guy didn't?
> 
> xx



Agree completely - the samurai guy showed incredible skill, kindling man was rubbish!

I do wish the programme wasn't sponsired by a pizza company - I really fancy one! dribble...


----------



## Northerner

This lad is flatter than a steamrolled pancake!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> That bendy dancing bloke was amazing!



Reminded me of me as a young man...


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, Josh wasn't a tenth as good as he was in his audition.  His only hope is to be kept in by the young girly vote!

LOVED Tobias, only act I've enjoyed so far tonight, tbh.  (missed the first act, which was 'my' kind of act, but even so can't comment on that one!)

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Know what you mean Northe. Ive just done that pole move on my standing lamp


----------



## HelenP

HOW many ad breaks ?? :O

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Nice kid, but didnt rate this young lad at singing at all....


----------



## Sugarbum

HelenP said:


> HOW many ad breaks ?? :O
> 
> xx




Its to give you an opportunity NOT to try anything at home like thay said


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Nice kid, but didnt rate this young lad at singing at all....



Comapre his ability to the young girl at the start and there's a huge difference in ability.


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Its to give you an opportunity NOT to try anything at home like thay said



Dammit.  I was just lining up me chopper, billiard ball and light bulb.  Oh, and me mobile for afters.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I liked Spelbound first time...


----------



## Sugarbum

...and I was just about to chop some wood!


----------



## Sugarbum

Im feeling very fat on my arm chair and un-agile watching this program...


----------



## HelenP

Love love love Spelbound, in terms of sheer entertainment, they entertained me the most tonight.

So, it's Spelbound and Tobias Mead to go through for me tonight.

Oh, and please could Shaun Sheehan let his chopper loose on the bloomin cameraman;  WHO needs shots of the flamin judges in the middle of an exciting gymnastic/dance/ANY routine??

xx


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Im feeling very fat on my arm chair and un-agile watching this program...



They were terrific, reminds me of my youth in the cobbled streets of Brighouse, vaulting over horseless carriages...


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Im feeling very  ...... un-agile watching this program...



Not me.  I've had to twist my neck round through several degrees to switch between the pc and the telly......... 

xx


----------



## Northerner

OK - winners? For me it's Olivia and Spelbound...


----------



## Sugarbum

If that geezer had chopped a finger off I swear I would have picked up the phone and voted for him


----------



## Sugarbum

The bendy dancing bloke that looks like Duncan from Blue and the geezer wth 3 stomaches


----------



## Sugarbum

We get to see Diversity? Im going to end up with pressure sores from my immobility...


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> We get to see Diversity? Im going to end up with pressure sores from my immobility...



What's the betting they chuck the little one through the air in a scary manner?


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> What's the betting they chuck the little one through the air in a scary manner?



Yes but dont worry, his glasses wont fall off coz they stay on with elastic...


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> They were terrific, reminds me of my youth in the cobbled streets of Brighouse, vaulting over horseless carriages...


----------



## shiv

ooooh i LOVED Spellbound! definitely backing them to win. the main guy is hot!


----------



## Sugarbum

Theres not an ounce of fat on them!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


>



Probably a Northern thing...


----------



## Sugarbum

What are you like?!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> What are you like?!



A Greek god personified? (Working on self-esteem )


----------



## Sugarbum

Hold up- are there only 2 people going through? This is a discrace. Ive had a tough day at work- is this what's happening?

Northener, you been boozing again?


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Hold up- are there only 2 people going through?



'Fraid so 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Hold up- are there only 2 people going through? This is a discrace. Ive had a tough day at work- is this what's happening?
> 
> Northener, you been boozing again?



How did you guess?


----------



## HelenP

Diversity - FAB !!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Oh lordie, more pizza images...!


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah Spelbound!


----------



## Northerner

Yes! Well done British public (for once!)


----------



## HelenP

Blimey, what a turnup, the two acts I wanted, have gone through!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Boo! Stupid judges. Tobias was good and hopefully Olivia will come back in the future  I get the impression that young singers are expected to go for the x-factor rather than BGT


----------



## Sugarbum

Sorry I got consummed by the interhole....Im now watching the disasterous Britains got more talent. Must got to bed. 

Im working from 7.30am to 9.30pm tomorrow- so no BGT for me! Keep the thread up to date, I shall read it like a breif when I get in!


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Im working from 7.30am to 9.30pm tomorrow



Blige!  That's a long shift!

xx


----------



## AlisonM

Did anybody see that guy swallowing things and regurgitating them?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Did anybody see that guy swallowing things and regurgitating them?



Not my idea of entertainment!


----------



## Northerner

Wonder what we'll be treated to tonight?

Hmm...just seen the trailer and doesn't look that compelling!


----------



## Northerner

Hmmm... nothing outstanding so far


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Hmmm... nothing outstanding so far



It's a poor line up tonight.


----------



## HelenP

Dammit!  I forgot it was on!!  Who've I missed?  

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Dammit!  I forgot it was on!!  Who've I missed?
> 
> xx



Nothing really, it's been rubbish! A couple of dance groups, MJ impersonators, a comedy pianist and Frank Sinatra bouncer...


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Nothing really, it's been rubbish! A couple of dance groups, MJ impersonators, a comedy pianist and Frank Sinatra bouncer...



It has been a bit pants, hasn't it - and now a dancing dog.  Sorry animal lovers, they just don't do it for me!!

D'oh, I was looking forward to singing Doorman! 

Hope the last act is worth seeing!

xx


----------



## Northerner

That dog was utterly amazing! Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## aymes

Not usually a fan of animal acts but that dog was pretty cool!


----------



## Northerner

I wish they'd stop showing those gorgeous pizzas in the ad breaks! Dribble....!!!!


----------



## HelenP

They're finishing the night with THIS ?? 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ....Hope the last act is worth seeing!
> 
> xx



Sadly, it appears you will be disappointed - rubbish!


----------



## HelenP

Surely if your act is an impersonation of one singer, you need to be able to sing in tune, not just dress up as that person?  Utter cack!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Looking at the reminder clips, I'm guessing it'll be the singing doorman and the dog act.

Very poor show tonight.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Dreadful, apart from the dog and the doorman.


----------



## Northerner

I'm recording the Story of Science and watching CSI, so won't be seeing the results show. My predictions are the dog and the bouncer, with the first dance group in with a chance.


----------



## Sugarbum

HOLD PAGE 6 I'm only just home from work!

Ok, I can only suggest that alicea goes through to the next round.

Is she up the duff??

Please, break it down to me people in short- whats occurring?

(PS- I havent had a good day .....I dont know why Im telling you that!)


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh no- this is not anywhere as near as good as last nights is it? 

Put the doorman through....


----------



## Sugarbum

Dammit....


----------



## rossi_mac

Is this tripe on during the week? I thought it was only a weekend thang!?? Either that or it is the weekend & I've no idea what day it is as usual


----------



## Sugarbum

Tripe?

You should drink a lot more take the edge of it


----------



## Northerner

Piers is wrong about the MJ father - let's face it, MJ was 50 when he dies, and the father is probably younger than that!

Haven't worked who is through yet? The dog? Who else?


----------



## Sugarbum

Yes that was a bit harsh.

I didnt see the performance- was he not any good?


----------



## rossi_mac

sorry didn't mean to deface tripe, drink yes I am!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Piers is wrong about the MJ father - let's face it, MJ was 50 when he dies, and the father is probably younger than that!
> 
> Haven't worked who is through yet? The dog? Who else?



Those boys...connected.

There is something deeply disturbing about them all.


----------



## Northerner

The boys couldn't sing. I think that must be the weakest semi-final of BGT ever!


----------



## HelenP

Felt quite sad for the doorman.  Would have preferred to see him go through than those kids, they're WAYYY too young!!  (*tries desperately to forget how popular Justin Bieber is*).

Tonight's was truly dire, anyone out there who's never seen BGT before who might've been thinking "Oh go on then, I'll give this BRitain's got Talent a go" will run screaming for the hills now!!

Can't make up my mind whether to hope for better things tomorrow or to just not bother til Saturday's final !

xx


----------



## HelenP

Sorry to hear you've not had a good day SB  and yes, Rossi, it's on every night this week, and then the final on Saturday evening.

xx


----------



## shiv

I loved the dog. Who doesn't love a dancing dog? I thought they were great though, what a beautiful dog and a lovely routine!

Shame the bouncer didn't get through, I thought he was much better than the young boys. 

I still think Spelbound will win - I haven't seen anything as good as them, in my opinion!


----------



## HelenP

Tomorrow's line-up:

The Arrangement
Starburst
Paul Burling (Harry Hill impressionist)
Peridot
Chloe Hickinbottom
Phillip Grimmer
The Leprechaun man
Christopher Stone 

xx


----------



## shiv

Helen, do you know what all those actually do?


----------



## HelenP

The Arrangement - Singing group (I missed them the first time round, but they seem to be very popular - think they might be slightly comedic or classical or something , there's definitely a 'twist' )

Starburst - Dance group, I think

Paul Burling (Harry Hill impressionist)

Peridot - Street Dance group

Chloe Hickinbottom - young girl who sings a la Vera Lynn

Phillip Grimmer - Madonna impersonator

The Leprechaun man - also known as Jimmy Ford, lol

Christopher Stone - incredibly shy man with powerful voice

xx


----------



## aymes

Awww, they were cute!


----------



## Northerner

Chloe was lovely - 10 years old! Goodness me!


----------



## HelenP

Oh. My. God. 

xx


----------



## Northerner

I could make a better Madonna than this bloke! I'm even the same age as her!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> I could make a better Madonna than this bloke! I'm even the same age as her!



Careful, we might hold you to that at the next meet up!


----------



## HelenP

Is the singing doorman back, lol ??

xx


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Careful, we might hold you to that at the next meet up!



I make a better Babooshka!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I make a better Babooshka!



Now that's a boast you don't hear every day 

xx


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> I make a better Babooshka!



sounds like you've got a whole day's entertainment planned there!

Now, 'the arrangement'..... not sure what to make if it, can't decide if its genius or rubbish... it's a fine line!


----------



## HelenP

Well, it must be me, cos I just don't GET that last act!! 
(The Arrangement)

xx


----------



## aymes

How did this guy get through.....?


----------



## HelenP

Is that IT ????????

xx


----------



## HelenP

aymes said:


> How did this guy get through.....?



Two words :  Louis Walsh 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Just read that, as a result of today's events in Cumbria, tonight's episode of Corrie has been  pulled.  

Now, am I being too cynical in thinking there's an ulterior motive in the choice of replacement - Harry Hill's TV Burp................... ??

xx


----------



## HelenP

Christopher Stone - *WOW! WOW!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!*

xx


----------



## shiv

Who do you think will go through??

I really liked the Harry Hill guy and The Arrangement. Have to see what the last one is like!


----------



## aymes

Anyone know what the last act is going to be?


----------



## lyndasw

I think Christopher Stone will go through and the comedian.  Unless there is some wonderful act coming up next


----------



## HelenP

aymes said:


> Anyone know what the last act is going to be?



Street dance act - Peridot

xx


----------



## lyndasw

Just how many dance groups are there  half the UK must be dancing!
They were a good group though!


----------



## aymes

They were good, but there are a lot of similar acts around at the moment....

Tonight's line up was stronger than yesterdays, will see the recap and then decide who I think will go through!


----------



## shiv

I really like Peridot, but I have to agree with Piers when he said that there wasn't enough actual dancing.


----------



## HelenP

I love street dance acts, could watch them for hours, but don't like dance troupes, like the ones at the beginning of tonight's show!!

But although this lot were great, I thought they took a long time to 'get going'.
Not sure they'll be going through, sadly.

xx


----------



## aymes

My guess ..... the impressionist/comedian will go through, the next two will be Christopher Stone and The Arrangement and I think they'd put Christopher Stone through. Tough one to call though!

And an even tougher call, do I watch Junior Apprentice and miss the results, watch half Junior Apprentice then watch the results or catch up on JA on Iplayer, decisions, decisions......


----------



## HelenP

Lol, I'm turning over now for Junior Apprentice - although I might have a quick flick over to ITV in about 55 mins......... 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Watch NCIS of course!  Comedian and accountant deserve to go through, but also thought the young girl was good. I'm bored of dance groups that fit their dances to an ever-changing soundtrack.


----------



## HelenP

Well, I was flicking back and forth and saw that Christopher beat Peridot in the judges vote, but who came first??

xx
EDIT:  Just trawled backwards through DS to discover it was Impressionist Paul !!


----------



## aymes

Looks like a lot of dance acts tonight...


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Looks like a lot of dance acts tonight...



I wonder why that might be...


----------



## Northerner

Thought they were unnecessarily unfair on 'Ice'. They weren't jaw-droppingly great, but they weren't terrible either. Let's see what the youngster comes up with!


----------



## Northerner

Pants so far. Unless they come up with something good in the next hour or two of performances, the dancing dog will win.


----------



## aymes

Not really impressed with anyone yet tonight, disappointing! They don't seem to have spread the 'talent' between the shows very well this week.


----------



## aymes

Twist and Pulse, now I did like these two in the auditions, fingers crossed they'll be good.....


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Twist and Pulse, now I did like these two in the auditions, fingers crossed they'll be good.....



They both used to be in Peridot!


----------



## Northerner

Shaolin guys were talented, but it's all been done before, and better, unfortunately.


----------



## HelenP

So far tonight, I've only enjoyed Twist and Pulse.  (Missed the first dance act).

I reeeaaaally wanted to like the young singer, Emile, but he was awful!!

Hate this male/female act.  And I'm sorry, the singing granny just doesn't do it for me.

PLEASE let there be someone good on at the end!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

As Vivien might say, 'Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored!'


----------



## Northerner

I wonder what the official BSL is for 'Call now'?


----------



## HelenP

OMG!!  I know this'll make me unpopular, but OMG!!  I get that she's 80 and is singing on stage, good on her and all that but MY EARS !!!!!  She shouted all the way through that song, and was out of time, it was painful to listen to.

Please don't let her get through.  (but of course she will )

xx


----------



## Northerner

You'll get no arguments from me Helen! Acts have been so poor though, that she'll probably get through.


----------



## aymes

My guess is Twist and Pulse to go through straight away with Janey and The Fusion the next two, reckon the judges would then put Janey through.


----------



## HelenP

If Simon's got the usual ? signs in his eyes (and I say thaat as a massive Simon fan, lol) he surely must realise that Janey Wotserface will not necessarily sell thousands of tickets for the Arena tour .....................

xx


----------



## shiv

I Hate Miley Cyrussssssss


----------



## HelenP

Phew!  Glad Twist and Pulse just scraped through!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Unless there are some great acts tomorrow, the final is going to be a very poor show, I think


----------



## shiv

Who have got through so far?

Chandi the dog
Spelbound
Harry Hill bloke
Janey
Twist and Pulse

...my mind has gone blank.


----------



## HelenP

Through so far:

Spellbound (Acrobats)
Tobias Mead (Dancer)

Chandi the dog
Boyband whose name escapes me

Paul Burling (Impressionist)
Christopher Stone (Singing accountant)

Janey Wotsername (81yr old shouter, erm I mean singer)
Twist & Pulse (comedy street dance act)

xx


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Unless there are some great acts tomorrow, the final is going to be a very poor show, I think



This is tomorrow's (Friday's) Lineup:

A3 (Dancers)
Dance Flavourz (Dancers)
Kieran Gaffney (Drummer)
Liam McNally (14yo Singer)
Alesia Vazmitsel (Pole Dancer)
Graham and James (Father and Son)
Myztikal (Dancers)
Chippendoubles

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> This is tomorrow's (Friday's) Lineup:
> 
> A3 (Dancers)
> Dance Flavourz (Dancers)
> Kieran Gaffney (Drummer)
> Liam McNally (14yo Singer)
> Alesia Vazmitsel (Pole Dancer)
> Graham and James (Father and Son)
> Myztikal (Dancers)
> Chippendoubles
> 
> xx



[grumpy old man]Why can't these dance groups use the letter 's' in their names? [/grumpy old man] 

Sounds like another boring show.


----------



## shiv

HelenP said:


> This is tomorrow's (Friday's) Lineup:
> 
> A3 (Dancers)
> Dance Flavourz (Dancers)
> Kieran Gaffney (Drummer)
> Liam McNally (14yo Singer)
> Alesia Vazmitsel (Pole Dancer)
> Graham and James (Father and Son)
> Myztikal (Dancers)
> Chippendoubles
> 
> xx



I'm bored and killing time so I youtube'd them all.

A3 - cute, 3 brothers, another street dance lot
Dance Flavourz - nothing special in my opinion!
Liam - really talented, cute little guy
Alesia - couldn't find her audition on youtube??
Graham and James - singers, pretty good
Myztikal - dancers with some singing. pretty entertaining!
Chippendoubles - I thought theses were really funny!


----------



## SacredHeart

Watched it last night for the first time really. Am I seriously understanding that The Fusion didn't get through?!


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Watched it last night for the first time really. Am I seriously understanding that The Fusion didn't get through?!



I know, I really liked them


----------



## SacredHeart

They were brilliant - I loved them because there was proper physical theatre and storytelling in their act.


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> They were brilliant - I loved them because there was proper physical theatre and storytelling in their act.



Personally I think they both should have got through (Twist and Pulse and The Fusion) and Janey shouldn't have got through


----------



## SacredHeart

I'd agree with that. Twist and Pulse were really good fun.


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> [grumpy old man]Why can't these dance groups use the letter 's' in their names? [/grumpy old man]
> 
> Sounds like another boring show.



Well, I'm certainly throwing out the Z's when they're on! 

Andy


----------



## HelenP

shiv said:


> Alesia - couldn't find her audition on youtube??



Here ya go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoJQyagt36k

Also found this - pretty lame up until about 2.00, but after that, wow, she's pretty amazing.  Her core strength is fantastic!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XUr_XmI_yc

(Not 'just a housewife' though - UK Pole dancing champ 2008 !!)

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoJQyagt36k
> 
> Also found this - pretty lame up until about 2.00, but after that, wow, she's pretty amazing.  Her core strength is fantastic!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XUr_XmI_yc
> 
> (Not 'just a housewife' though - UK Pole dancing champ 2008 !!)
> 
> xx



Seems like there might be something to look forward to....


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Seems like there might be something to look forward to....



Hahaha - SO predictable !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Well, the Chippendoubles were a yawnfest.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Hahaha - SO predictable !!
> 
> xx



What Are you suggesting! 

Chippenthings were slightly amusing, but hardly astonishing. Young lad is a bit so-so....


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Hahaha - SO predictable !!
> 
> xx



Joking aside, that was incredible strength and flexibility


----------



## HelenP

Absolutely.  Course, I taught her everything she knows.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Absolutely.  Course, I taught her everything she knows.
> 
> xx



You're the first person I thought of when I saw the act!


----------



## HelenP

Incidental note:  Remember the Chippendoubles' first audition, when they all came in wearing masks?  They bought those masks from the shop my son works in (The Party Store, Sutton  ).  That's my very tenuous link to those guys, lol. 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Does he get royalties?


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Does he get royalties?



Lol, it matters little, I can't see the Chippendoubles' name up in lights anywhere in the near future, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP

OW!!  MY EARS !!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Well, I've seen nothing special this season


----------



## HelenP

Alesia and Kieron to go through tonight, please!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Drummer lad was very talented


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Alesia and Kieron to go through tonight, please!
> 
> xx



Agree, best talent and skill of the night


----------



## HelenP

Awww, I love JLS !!  

xx


----------



## Northerner

Just caught the results. Great that the drummer made it through - he has a real chance. The boy soprano though was good, but not outstanding (I base this on my memory of Aled Jones debut!)


----------



## Steff

twist and pulse all the way.


----------



## Northerner

I predict the Dog, the Drummer and the comedy impersonator for the top three


----------



## SacredHeart

And in that sentence alone, Northe, you've summed up what's wrong with reality talent searches!


----------



## Northerner

End of part 1??? They've only had one act on!!!! Sheesh!


----------



## Northerner

They really ARE having adverts after every act! Might just record it so I can skip about an hour when I watch it later...


----------



## Northerner

Drumming lad was excellent. Only act I've really not taken to is the boy band, chiefly because I do not like boybands! It's turned out much better than I expected - I think I was expecting to see as much dross as has been in all the semis.

p.s. looks like I'm talking to myself!


----------



## lyndasw

No idea who is going to win this  do we get the results tonight?


----------



## Steff

yea we find out b4 ten o clock hun,we cnt decide frm twist n pulse and tobias grr


----------



## getcarter76

Spellbound get my vote...they are superb. Britains got talent shouldn't always be about singers.The drummer boy was superb too but i'm off to vote 

Bernie


----------



## Northerner

lyndasw said:


> No idea who is going to win this  do we get the results tonight?



Nor me - yes we do! 

The dog wasn't quite so good, the accountant was great, the old lady was poor, didn't like boyband, Spelbound were terrific, backwards dancer wasn't great, twist and pulse were good, impressionist was good, drummer was very good. Shan't be wasting my money by voting though! I would like Spelbound to win.

Amanda looks very nice - like the hairstyle and frock


----------



## Steff

yea vry gd haircut amanda has.usher was very very gud


----------



## getcarter76

Northerner said:


> Nor me - yes we do!
> 
> The dog wasn't quite so good, the accountant was great, the old lady was poor, didn't like boyband, Spelbound were terrific, backwards dancer wasn't great, twist and pulse were good, impressionist was good. Shan't be wasting my money by voting though! I would like Spelbound to win.
> 
> Amanda looks very nice - like the hairstyle and frock



This is the first time i have ever voted...ever ever as I too believe its a waste of money but, on this occasion, i have been so amazed with Spellbound and believe them to be true 'talent'. I had to mute the tv when the old dear (bless her) was on!


----------



## lyndasw

ok I have chosen Spellbound to win  they were brill!


----------



## Northerner

lyndasw said:


> ok I have chosen Spellbound to win  they were brill!



I wouldn't mind a torso like those guys! But I'm guessing they don't sit in front of the telly drinking beer and eating pizza...

Good pick for top 3, come on Spelbound!


----------



## Northerner

Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!


----------



## lyndasw

oh yes  happy with result


----------



## getcarter76

Big whoop......at last talent prevails


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't mind a torso like those guys!



Lol, Northey, they DID have great physiques, but they were also enhanced with the old light'n'shade makeup on the 6 packs................. 

Tonight I really enjoyed Twist and Pulse, Tobias Mead, Christopher Stone, Kieron Gaffney and especially Spelbound.  

I thought The Impressionist was okay, Liam was oooooooookay.  The Boyband would've been better if only blondie had sung - the little dark haired kid was well out of tune.  

Chandi was cute and clever but I don't much care for animal acts, and where the HELL do I start with the shouty old lady??  

I did feel a bit sorry for her though, you could tell at the beginning she was waiting for her 'in' and I thought she was watching for someone to give her the nod.  She's as deaf as a post, I would've thought SOMEone could've tipped her the wink at the right time!

I'd love to know the actual order they finished in......I'm off to Digital Spy for a looksee, they're usually useful for stuff like that!

xx


----------



## Steff

great win f spelbound.


----------



## HelenP

Just read this on DS:-

_According to Wikipedia, the final voting order was:

1 Spelbound
2 Twist and Pulse
3 Kieran Gaffney
4 Tina & Chandi
5 Paul Burling
6 Janey Cutler
7 Tobias Mead
8 Christopher Stone
9 Connected
10 Liam McNally _

Hmmmm, interesting.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Official figures just released............

*Final*

Spelbound - 36.9%
Twist & Pulse - 12.4%
Kieran Gaffney - 9.6%
Tina & Chandi - 9.0%
Paul Burling - 8.7%
Tobias Mead - 6.9%
Christopher Stone - 5.1%
Connected - 4.8%
Janey Cutler - 3.6%
Liam McNally - 3.0%

xx


----------



## Northerner

I would say that's a pretty fair reflection of talent - although the drummer perhaps deserved more - he'll be a star one day (if his neighbours don't lose it and see to it he never drums again! )

Surprised the old bird got more than the boy soprano, must have been sympathy vote.


----------



## HelenP

A crushing victory for Spelbound - the margin of their win surprises me.

xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I thought the accountant - Christopher Stone? - was AMAZING. For a raw, untrained talent like that, he was unbelievably impressive, and I'm extremely hard to please with singers for the most part.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> I thought the accountant - Christopher Stone? - was AMAZING. For a raw, untrained talent like that, he was unbelievably impressive, and I'm extremely hard to please with singers for the most part.



He was superb, and I'm sure he won't be an accountant for much longer  I suspect that the public have just seen enough of singers in recent years (Paul Potts, Subo), so the voting has shifted towards something a bit different (and also a bit different from strightforward dancing a la Diversity/George Sampson etc.)

Yes Helen, the margin is huge, and I suspect that many of the votes were won by chucking that young lad over the judges heads - definitely the 'wow' factor!


----------



## SacredHeart

The thing with SuBo though, was that she wasn't actually that amazing. She has (IMO, obviously) a decidedly average voice. It's just a decidedly average voice coming out of someone that the judges (and probably everyone else) had written off as soon as they saw her. Can't comment on Paul Potts though, since I've never heard him.


----------



## Donald

Has anyone seen anything or heard anything about this



http://email.stv.tv/a/hBMGdYEBhMxDvB8LnQrCa1VoSnJ/entbgt


----------



## Northerner

Hadn't heard it, but Cowell is going to be doing a US X-Factor now he's left American Idol, although how that is different from American Idol defeats me. Perhoas he's too tied up in that, and maybe the US is more lucrative?

Who would we choose to replace Morgan and Cowell? I'll go for Kate Bush and Shakira... 

Seriously though, who would you choose?


----------



## Donald

Northerner said:


> Hadn't heard it, but Cowell is going to be doing a US X-Factor now he's left American Idol, although how that is different from American Idol defeats me. Perhoas he's too tied up in that, and maybe the US is more lucrative?
> 
> Who would we choose to replace Morgan and Cowell? I'll go for Kate Bush and Shakira...
> 
> Seriously though, who would you choose?



that's a hard one I would not even attempt to try.


----------



## HelenP

Oh no I hadn't heard that Simon was quitting BGT, I'd just heard about Piers, and HE'S no loss !!

xx


----------

